# Need Link to Compact Between GLoTX and MWPHGLTX



## Robert G (Mar 18, 2013)

The MW Prince Hall GL of TX has changed its website. The link to the Compact between it and the GLoTX that used to be on the old website is not shown on the new one. Can anyone provide either a link to the Compact or a pdf of the Compact? Thank you.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 18, 2013)

Robert G said:


> The MW Prince Hall GL of TX has changed its website. The link to the Compact between it and the GLoTX that used to be on the old website is not shown on the new one. Can anyone provide either a link to the Compact or a pdf of the Compact? Thank you.




http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showth...MWGLofTX-and-the-MWPHGLofTX&highlight=compact


----------

